# AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen



## hubihh (18. August 2019)

*AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Temperaturen. Ich habe eine Corsair H150i auf einem MSO X470 Gaming pro Carbon mit 32 GB und einem ryzen 3700X. Darauf läuft eine MSI RTX 2080 TI Gaming X Trio. Diese wird unter BF V ca. 77-78 Grad heiß. Die CPU-Tempearzur liegt bei konstanten 69-70 Grad. Nun die Frage hierzu. Der 360er Radiator ist in der Front verbaut und bläst demstsprechend die warme Luft ins Gehäuse. Verbaut sind in der Front 3x Corsair ML 120und 1x Corsair ML120 als Exhasut Fan sowie 2x Corsair ML 140 im Gehäuseoberteil. Das Gehäuse ist ein Corsair X570 Crystal. Da die GraKa nun durch die warme Luft erhitzt wird wäre es nicht sinnvoll einen guten LuKü einzubauen. Hatte vorher den Scythe Mugen 5 mit Push-Pull Config. Diese ist vor der Größe her ja noch erträglich im gegensatz zum Noctua NHD-15. Hierbei wurde die CPU ca. 4-5 Grad wärmer aber die GraKa ca. 6 Grad kühler. OC habe ich nur PBO und den OC-Scanner vom MSI Afterburner. Also relativer Standard. Lohnt sich hierbei der Tausch einer erhöhten CPU Temp gegen geringerere GrKa Temperaturen ? Ich weiss, dass 77 Grad alles im Lot ist, aber dauerhauft wären knapp 70 Grad nicht sinnvoller und lieber den Ryzen höher erwärmen ?

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## Bert2007 (18. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Die Luft wird nicht so stark erhitzt, dass die Graka viel wärmer wird. hab meinen Radiator im Deckel und meine CPU wird in etwa unter Last bei spielen 50 Grad warm und die GPU ca 80 Grad.
Manchmal hilft auch das Reinigen der Lüfter alles Komponenten.


----------



## hubihh (18. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Moin. Die Komponenten sind alle erst ca. 3 Wochen alt und als der Mugen 5 anfänglich verbaut war, waren die Temps der Graka merklich um einige Grad kühler. Von der Aussentemperatur her waren dort jetzt nicht die grossen Unterschiede. Im Deckel pustet er die Luft ja auch raus und nicht rein.


----------



## claster17 (18. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Die höheren Temperaturen dürften wohl vor allem davon kommen, dass von vorne weniger Luft gefördert wird, weil die Lüfter von der AiO geregelt werden und durch einen Radiator pusten müssen.


----------



## hubihh (18. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Genau. Und vor allem auch wärmere, da die neue Ryzen Gen 3 wärmer wird.  Daher die Frage ob es sich lohnt diesen "Tausch" AIO raus und LuKü rein ? Die Regelung der AIO übernimmt ICUE von Corsair. Die laufen im Balanced Modus.


----------



## harl.e.kin (20. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Oder Wechsel auf die 115i und die dann in den Deckel!


----------



## Patrick_87 (21. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*



harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Oder Wechsel auf die 115i und die dann in den Deckel!



Er hat es doch perfekt gemacht. Radiator in der Front, Lüfter davor , das frische Luft durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse geblasen wird. Besser geht's doch nicht, wieso sollte es im Deckel besser sein ? 
Und von 360mm auf 280mm wechseln ? Wieso ?

Abgesehen davon , was meint ihr eigentlich wie sehr die Luft durch einen Radiator erhitzt wird ? Die Wassertemperatur in der h150 liegt bei vielleicht 32-37°. Hatte selbst eine mit einem 9900k. Der Radiator wird doch nicht heiß  , haltet doch mal die Hand direkt hinter den Radiator in den Luftstrom der dahinter raus kommt. Die Luft ist vielleicht gerade mal etwas warm, aber alles andere als heiß. Wenn du im Gehäuse einen Lüfter hast der die erwärmte Luft raus befördert reicht das alle male aus. 
Aufgeheizt wird die Luft im Gehäuse besonders durch die Grafikkarte selbst, die heizt ordentlich auf , aber die Luft die aus dem Radiator kommt ist eigentlich zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## claster17 (21. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Ich würde die Lüfter anders steuern oder eine aggressivere Lüfterkurve nehmen, denn durch das Balanced-Profil wird weniger Luft gefördert, weil es ja für die CPU reicht. Dadurch bekommt die GraKa weniger Luft.


----------



## hubihh (23. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Kurzes Update. Das Lian Li OC 11 Dynamic ist da und komplett verbaut. Kurz die Speccs. 3x ML 120 Corsair Pro RGB Intake Bottom, 3x ML 120 Corsair Pro RGB  Exhaust Side, 3x ML 120 Corsair Pro RGB auf dem Radiator Corsair H150 i Exhaust Top. Trotzdem wird die CPU 77 Grad unter BF 5 77 Grad warm. Genauso wir die Grafikarte mit ebenfalss 77 Grad. Als WLP ist die Thermal Grizly Kryonaut benutzt worden. Montage ohen Probleme. Neuste Treiber und BIOS alles drauf. Wieso ist die CPU denn jetzt nochmal 7 Grad wärmer obwohl der Radaiator oben rausbläst. Lüfterdrehzahl im Corsair Commande alle vernüntigt eingestellt. Balanced udn Pumpe auch auf Balance. Warme Luft kommt oben aus dem Gehäusedeckel auch definitiv raus. Vielleicht die WaKü doch eine Macke ? Oder ist der Ryzen 3700x einfach wirklich so warm ? Am Anfang gab es ja anscheinend beim BIOS ein paar Taktprobleme nach dem Release. Jemand noch eine Idee ? Das OC 11 ist ja ein Showcase, aber soll ja gerade für WaKü´s optimiert sein.


----------



## hubihh (23. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Problem gelöst. Seitliche lüfter als exhaust verbaut. Temps sind nun den Ok.


----------



## harl.e.kin (25. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Bestes Ergebnis für die GPU soll bei dem Gehäuse sein Aio oben raus und Lüfter unten sowie Seite rein!


----------



## IICARUS (25. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Man wird immer Vor- und Nachteile haben je nachdem wie die Radiatoren verbaut werden, da die Grafikkarte in diesem Fall weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt wird. 

Radiator vorne bringt etwas vorgewärmte Luft rein, was aber am ende nicht so viel ist und es vielleicht ein Unterschied von 5-7°C auf die Grafikkarte ausmachen kann. Mit dem Radiator oben raus blasend wird die warme Luft der Grafikkarte und dem Gehäuse durch den Radiator nach draußen befördert. Dadurch bekommt der Radiator wärmere Luft ab als zuvor wenn dieser vorne verbaut war. Dadurch wird sich die CPU Temperatur auch um 5-10°C erhöhen.

Die Umgebungstemperatur spielt hier eine Rolle, da nur bis zu dieser Temperatur runter gekühlt werden kann und daher ist immer der bessere Weg entweder direkt mit der Umgebungstemperatur zu kühlen oder zumindest den Durchzug im Gehäuse so gut hin zu bekommen um möglichst niedrige Temperatur im Gehäuse zu erhalten. Das Thema ist hier auch etwas umstritten was besser ist. Meist muss es auch selbst ausgetestet werden was am ende besser ist.



hubihh schrieb:


> Oder ist der Ryzen 3700x einfach wirklich so warm ?


Das kommt noch dazu... suche mal andere Themen mit dem selben Prozessor, denn das wirst du öfters finden.
Aber deine Temperaturen zwischen 70-77°C sind vollkommen ok. Klar ist man bestrebt immer niedrige Temperaturen zu erreichen, aber bei einem Prozessor ist es selbst mit einer custom Wakü nicht so einfach.


----------



## hubihh (25. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Ok. Vielen Dank. Ist ja alles im limit. Die cpu machte mir da auch weniger sorgen da diese ja erst bei 95 grad throttelt. Naja wohl schon vorher, aber die gpu ab 89. Daher war ich auch eher bestrebt die gpu zu kühlen da man davon mehr profitiert als von einer wärmeren cpu zum zocken. oder vielleicht nen radi für die gpu noch rein und auch wasserkühlen?Oder die wlp durch eine vernünftige ersetzen. Aber da bin ich bei einer 2080 ti doch etwas Geige bei dem Preis.


----------



## IICARUS (25. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Komplett auf Wasser umzusteigen wird aber nicht billig.

Alleine schon der Kühler zur Grafikkarte kostet an die 120-150 Euro und dann musst du noch Radiator + Pumpe und AGB haben.
Natürlich würde die Grafikkarte stärker von einer Wasserkühlung profiteren können. Im Schnitt komme ich mit meiner 2080 Grafikkarte nur an die 43-46°C und kann so mein eigenes OC problemlos halten. Selbst mit Stock taktet die Grafikkarte nicht so viel runter, da eine Taktstufe bereits ab etwa 37°C mit 15 MHz zustande kommt und die nächste erst bei 48-49°C kommen würde, was ich aber normalerweise nicht mehr erreiche.


----------



## hubihh (26. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

und wie sieht es mit dem corsair hydro x aus ? soll ja nicht so komplex sein. und hardtubing fällt eh flach. da würde ich gefühlt 500 Meter zersägen bis was rauskommt. Die Sachen sollen ja gut sein. D5 Pumpe und Fittings etc von namenhaften Herstellern. natürlich zahlst Du den Aufpreis für das Corsair Label. Aber der GPU Kühler mit Durchflussanzeige sieht schon cool aus.


----------



## hubihh (26. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*



hubihh schrieb:


> und wie sieht es mit dem corsair hydro x aus ? soll ja nicht so komplex sein. und hardtubing fällt eh flach. da würde ich gefühlt 500 Meter zersägen bis was rauskommt. Die Sachen sollen ja gut sein. D5 Pumpe und Fittings etc von namenhaften Herstellern. natürlich zahlst Du den Aufpreis für das Corsair Label. Aber der GPU Kühler mit Durchflussanzeige sieht schon cool aus.



1 Computergehäuses Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic Black Kühler- und Pumpenkompatibilität nur für visuelle Zwecke. 
2 Motherboard und CPU MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
3
Grafikkarte MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio Keine Kühllösung verfügbar 

OK. Das war das ernüchternde Ergebnis des Konfigurators. Falsches Case und keine 2080 TI FE


----------



## IICARUS (27. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*



hubihh schrieb:


> Grafikkarte MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio Keine Kühllösung verfügbar


Doch von EK gibt es da ein Fullcover Kühler.

Oder: Bykski MSI RTX 2080 TI Gaming X Trio Wasserkühler | EZmodding.com

Zur hydro x kann ich nichts sagen, nur soviel das nicht jeder Fullcover Kühler auf Grafikkarten passt und diese immer extra für jedes Modell (falls vorhanden) angefertigt werden.

Falls es günstig werden soll:
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
Radiatoren fuer Wasserkuehlungen online kaufen

Bezüglich der Steuerung gibt es auch folgendes:
aqua computer aquaero 6 LT USB Fan-Controller
aqua computer QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter

Oder direkt ein Mainboard kaufen worauf auch Temperatursensoren angeschlossen werden können.
An meinem Asus Hero habe ich auch Temperatursensoren angeschlossen und meine Lüfter werden nach Wassertemperatur mit der Boardsoftware gesteuert. Klappt auch sehr gut und läuft genauso gut als zuvor mit dem Aquaero 6 LT was ich hatte.

Oder mit Pumpen inklusive Steuerungsmöglichkeit:
https://www.caseking.de/aqua-comput...12v-pumpe-ultimate-version-oled-wapu-127.html
https://www.caseking.de/aqua-computer-d5-next-pumpe-wapu-158.html


----------



## hubihh (27. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Danke dir vielmals. Gucke ich mir mal in Ruhe an


----------



## DerFritze (27. August 2019)

*AW: AIO tauschen Gegen LuKü aufgrund der GPU Temperaturen*

Also ich habe grade heute bei den sehr heißen tagen gemerkt das mein Ryzen 3600X durchaus in Games mal kurzzeitig auf 80° hochgeht...er steht aber meist dann konstant bei rund 70-75°.

Hab jetzt den Front und Hecklüfter einfach komplett hochgedreht mal schauen ob es was bringt ^^

Und ja ich bin nicht zufrieden mit den Temps liegt aber am Mid tower der mittlerweile ganz gut vollgestopft ist. Großes Gehäuse muss bald mal her und da ordentlich Gehäusekühlung rein.

Wollte bei meinen 2 Einsaugkühler vorn reinstecken geht aber nicht weil ich dafür den Plattenkäfig entfernen müsste (was nicht geht da ich die brauche) und weil der Ersteller des Systems so sicherheitsdübel für die Frontplatte genommen hat die sich nicht zurückschieben lassen -.-


----------

